
Java SE Development Kit 12 Downloads - based2
https://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk12-downloads-5295953.html
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/b2zas5/java_12_releas...](https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/b2zas5/java_12_released/)

